# To improve your wine downriver from us.



## Larryh86GT (Nov 11, 2010)

In my town near my house there is a large ongoing sewer project progressing. It's been interesting to see these huge pits being dug, the boring operations where they tunnel and shove huge pipes underground from pit to pit, the crews digging down 20 feet or so and laying sewer pipe down the middle of the steets. I guess the long term benefit for those downriver from us is your "skeeter pee" won't actually be really made with pee anymore.


This project is the largest construction project that the Town has initiated in over 30 years. Beginning in the Summer of 2010, and during the next 18 to 24 months, various construction activities will occur along sections of the roadways. This sanitary sewer replacement project is necessary due to the age and ongoing deterioration of the existing sewer system. In recent years, portions of the sewer line have collapsed and during heavy storms the sewer line can back up in localized areas. In addition, the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and State Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) will be requiring the Town to eliminate overflows from the sanitary sewer to the storm sewers during periods of high flow. This project is the first step in complying with that environmental regulation.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

Very interesting Larry but,

This story is just "the pits"

That department is "full of crap"

Wonder what project is "in the pipeline" for them.

Anybody want to continue the bad puns or whatever you call them......


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

Our tax dollars at work.... 

by the way ... 


*Your Welcome!!!!*


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Very interesting Larry but,
> 
> This story is just "the pits"
> 
> ...



Naw, you're just digging yourself deeper and deeper.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

That's right Steve, 

He can take this job, and shovel it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

this whole thread is crap!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, 

I am so embaressed.. I'm feeling flushed!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

This conversation is just getting deeper and deeper. John, don't be draggin' my name thru the mud here because it will take a "hole" lot of me climbing up and out of here.

Had my "fill" of this too.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This conversation is just getting deeper and deeper. John, don't be draggin' my name thru the mud here because it will take a "hole" lot of me climbing up and out of here.
> 
> Had my "fill" of this too.



I can "dig" where you are comming from. Sorry to "pick" on you.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

You guys are just a "hole" lot of party "poopers".


----------



## Brian (Nov 11, 2010)

This site is going right down the crapper...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

Hole-y cow! This is still going on. As a new moderator I'm going to have to put my foot-er down and end this. I shale end this now. Sorry to be a stick in the mud.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 11, 2010)

what the crap I come on here to see serrious wine discussion and this is all thats talked about????


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

Sometimes we all just need a good laugh.............


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This conversation is just getting deeper and deeper. John, don't be draggin' my name thru the mud here because it will take a "hole" lot of me climbing up and out of here.
> 
> Had my "fill" of this too.



Holy crap Steve, that wasn't mud he was dragging your name through.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Sometimes we all just need a good laugh.............



I was laughing so hard I just crapped my ...aw never mind.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 11, 2010)

I may never take my camera with me on my morning run again. You folks obviously don't appreciate this crap.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Larry it's like playing cards. Without a full flush everything ends up kinda crappy.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

This whole thing just reeks. I am washing my hands of this thread. I'm all dung!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 11, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This whole thing just reeks. I am washing my hands of this thread. I'm all dung!



Why should _wee_ be _de-turd_ from posting?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't seen suck workman"shi!" since I was in Flushing NY. Did some kurplunking there then got cleaned up afterwards at the "Owl-touse" out back. The people in charge were "Willie Make-it" and is assistant "Betty Won't".

Now that's going way back.


----------

